# Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie



## Tom_Borovskis (15. März 2005)

*Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

Zum Thema "Plündern":
wie handhabt Ihr das?

(Vorbemerkung: Ich habe keine "feste" Gruppe, sondern bilde immer nur mit wechselnden Spielern temporäre Quest-Gruppen.)

Mir als Heil-Druide sagt eigentlich nur die Option "Reihum" zu, da ich bei "Jeder gegen jeden" und "Plündern als Gruppe" eigentlich immer den Kürzeren ziehe. (stehe als Heiler ja meistens in der zweiten Reihe).

Nur Reihum garantiert da vollkommene Gerechtigkeit.

Zum (damit eng verbundenen) Würfeln:
Einstellung auf "selten".

Und - ja - ich würfle bei eigentlich allem mit, auch bei Sachen die ich nicht direkt in meinem Beruf oder meiner Rüstungsklasse gebrauchen kann. Denn spätestens das AH oder ein NPC-Händler kann sie gebrauchen. 

Neulich hat mich doch glatt jemand angemault, weil ich bei einem "Mondachat" mitgewürfelt (und gewonnen) habe, den er anscheinend für irgendeine Formel seines Ingenieurberufs benutzen kann.
Woher soll ich wissen, was ein Ingenieur später mal für Rohstoffe braucht?

Außerdem werden bestimmte Berufe durch vermeintlich "gerechtes" Looten stark benachteiligt. Etwa die oft gewählte, aber viel zu schwache Kombination Kräuterkunde / Alchimie. 
Im Grunde dropped nämlich gar nichts, was ein Alchemist irgendwie brauchen könnte (zumindest unter lvl 40 noch nicht, weiter habe ich noch nicht gespielt). 
Aber ich will trotzdem meinen gerechten Anteil an der Beute haben, und den kriege ich meiner Erfahrung nach nur, wenn "Reihum" und "Würfeln: selten" eingestellt ist.

Noch dazu _finanziere _ich als Heiler sogar einen Gutteil der Quests, da ich in schwierigen Quest schon mal drei-vier "überragende Manatränke" oder "Blutrankentränke" (zwecks Heilung der Tanks) verbrauchen muss. 
Und auch die werden mit nicht geschenkt, sondern ich muss vorher die Zutaten sauteuer im AH einkaufen. Da geht locker _über ein Gold _für Zutaten pro Quest drauf. Manchmal ein Minus-Geschäft. 
Verbrauchen Krieger auch so viel Material? Nö, oder? Ich frage, weil ich es nicht weiß.

Wie seht Ihr das?
Wie ist Eure Erfahrung mit dem Looten?
Seht Ihr das anders als ich?
Irgendwelche witzigen Begebenheiten, die sich im Zusammenhang mit dem Plündern bei Euch ergaben?


----------



## Rabowke (15. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

da ich nur mit mir bekannten freunden abends ein bisschen wow spiele, wir uns nebenbei mit ventrilo unterhalten gibts keine bösen worte beim looten.

mittlerweile sind wir schon alle "so alt" das wir garnicht mehr würfeln bei items die jemand anderes gebrauchen kann. auch wenn es für alle nutzlos ist würfelt meist nur der, der bei uns der "verzauberer" ist. lediglich in instanzen würfeln wir mit /random 100 um herrenlose kisten, verteilen aber die items danach trotzdem nach bedarf.

für quest in denen es heißt sammel anzahl xyz stellen wir plündern als gruppe da man questitems auch dann plündern kann, wenn jemand anders vorher schon dran war und das benötigte item nicht brauch, da ihm das quest fehlt.
( klingt komisch, ist aber so  )

also wie man sieht geht es bei uns recht gesittet ab und auch der heiler im team wird bedacht mit schnuckligen items. obwohl unser priester immer geldsorgen hat, da er fast über 10 spells 'warten bzw. upgraden' muss.

_edit: kleiner nachtrag zum heiler & team
es ist richtig das der heiler immense aufwendungen hat wenn er sich die zutaten nicht selber sucht. darum bezahlen wir den heiler immer mit gold für elitäre tränke wie "unterwasseratmung" oder "100% schwimmgeschwindigkeit" etc. pp. - unser magier im team, welcher gleichzeitig schneider ist, craftet halt die guten stoff items. und wir, die zwei palas, unterstützen den priest halt in augenblicken mit heilung wenn sein mana verbraucht ist. d.h. er muss sein geld nicht für unnutzes zeug wie manatränke oder ähnlichem ausgeben. _


----------



## Vordack (15. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 15.03.2005 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema "Plündern":
> wie handhabt Ihr das?
> 
> (Vorbemerkung: Ich habe keine "feste" Gruppe, sondern bilde immer nur mit wechselnden Spielern temporäre Quest-Gruppen.)
> ...



Plündern als Gruppe ist doch genau das gleiche wie Reihum, nur mit dem Unterschied, daß Grüne Gegenstände und so ausgewürfelt werden.

Ich spiele eigentlich fast immer mit Leuten aus der Gilde zusammen, und dann finde ich folgendes gerecht: Reihum oder als Gruppe Plündern, klar, den wenn jeder nur daß bekommen würde was er gebrauchen kann ist man als Magier auch Arm dran, den man findet viel mehr Schwerter und Kolben uns schwere Rüstungen als Stoffe (ersteres lässt sich auch Gewinnbringender evrkaufen *'g).

ABER: Wenn ich etwas nicht seelengebundenes loote und jemand meiner Kollegen fragt mich ob er das haben kann ist es ganz klar daß er es bekommt. Genauso ist es auch andersrum.

So, wenn ich mit Leuten Spiele die ich nicht kenne finde ich Reihum am besten, Plündern als Gruppe geht auch, da hier die Chancen gleichbleiben etwas cooles zu bekommen (vorausgesetzt man würfelt *g). Wenn dann jemand in der Gruppe was haben will, dann muss er auch zahlen, klar.

Neulich wollte jemand eine Schulterrüstung (Wert 70s) haben, die habe ich ihm dann für 90 s gegeben. Ganz okay, wenn man bedenkt daß ich im AH locker 1 G hätte bekommen können.

Manchmal wenn ich mit fremden zusammen bin sprechen wir und auch vorher ab daß wir es so machen wie mein erstes Gilden-Beispiel, bis jetzt habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Gorthaur (15. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

Wenn mir schon dabei sind   

Könnt ihr mir nen Link geben, in dem die verschiedenen Plünderoptionen beschrieben sind. (selten bis episch für würfeln ist klar)
Ich finde weder im Handbuch oder auf der offiziellen Seite ne gute Beschreibung.

Danke mal im Voraus.

Ach ja in ner Gruppe achte ich meistens darauf, wer das grösste Interesse haben könnte. (Ich hab z.b. als Krieger wenig interesse an Stoffrüstungen ausser ich bin wirklich Geldgeil) Auf "meinem" Server handhaben das zum Glück die meisten so. Man wird auch, wenn man ein paar lvl unter den anderen Gruppenmitglieder ist meistens reichlich beschenkt. Unter Gildenmitgliedern ist das dann schon fast selbstverständlich.
Gibt natürlich auch den anderen Fall, dass man in ne absolute Chaostruppe gerät, wo alle kreuz und quer durcheinander rennen und die Heiler fast verzweifeln  Dort wird dann meistens geplündert ohne rücksicht auf verluste. *doppel   *


----------



## Vordack (15. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Gorthaur am 15.03.2005 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mir schon dabei sind
> 
> (selten bis episch für würfeln ist klar)



Nee, ist mir nicht klar, was bewirkt diese sleten oder episch Einstellung denn?

Zu den anderen:

Jeder Gegen Jeden: alle können alle Leichen looten, es wird nie gewürfelt
Reihum: Es wird Reihum gelootet, es wird nie gewürfelt
Plündern als Gruppe: Es wird Reihum gelootet, wertvolle Gegenstände werden ausgewürfelt wer was bekommt
Plündermeister: Der Gruppenanführer lootet alles und verteilt es nachs seinem ermessen

So, mehr fallen mir nicht ein *g


----------



## Rabowke (15. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Vordack am 15.03.2005 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Gorthaur am 15.03.2005 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist schon klar. das ist die einstellung WANN gewürfelt wird, also bei welchem item. selten dürfte grün sein, blau episch usw.

also std. ist ja das bei jedem grünen item, und sei es nur ein jade o.ä. sofort alle würfeln müssen. das kann man mit dieser einstellung 'feinjustieren'.


----------



## Gorthaur (15. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Vordack am 15.03.2005 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, ist mir nicht klar, was bewirkt diese sleten oder episch Einstellung denn?



Das ist afaik die Einstellung ab welcher Stufe gewürfelt wird.

die farben der items entsprechen denen von selten bis episch.

wenn also auf episch gestellt, dann werden nur noch blaue (=sehr sehr selten vorhandene) items/Waffen ö.ä. ausgewürfelt.

Angaben ohne Gewähr  



Spoiler



Man wann ist Feierabend bin schon am zittern


----------



## Vordack (15. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Rabowke am 15.03.2005 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 15.03.2005 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist mir immer noch nicht klar. Es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1. Der Gruppenleader sagt an bei welchen Gegenständen jeder in der Gruppe würfeln muss

2. Du sagst für Deinen Char für welche Gegenstände Du aufgefordert wirst zu würfeln

3. Du sagst für Deinen Char für welche Gegenstände er automatisch würfelt.

Aber ist doch blöd, wenn ich grüne anwähle möchte ich doch auch für blaue würfeln dürfen, man kann in dem Menu aber nur eines auswählen, oder heisst das "ab wann" gewürfelt werden soll? Und gilt daß dann nur für Deinen Char oder wie?


----------



## Rabowke (15. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Vordack am 15.03.2005 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist doch blöd, wenn ich grüne anwähle möchte ich doch auch für blaue würfeln dürfen, man kann in dem Menu aber nur eines auswählen, oder heisst das "ab wann" gewürfelt werden soll? Und gilt daß dann nur für Deinen Char oder wie?


nein, das ist ein gruppen-spezifisches setting was der jeweilige leader der gruppe einstellt. das gilt dann für alle ( einschließlich ihm ).

des weiteren ist das eine "ab-wann" einstellung, also wenn episch ( = blaue items ) eingestellt ist dann kommt der würfel-screen erst ab blauen, gilt aber für nachfolgende ( gold, rot  ).

ich hoffe ich konnte da etwas licht ins dunkel bringen ...


----------



## Vordack (15. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Rabowke am 15.03.2005 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 15.03.2005 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, Gruppenspezifisch, danke *g

Ja, die Dunkelheit hat sich gelüftet. Wäre mir wohl auch selber aufgefallen wenn ich nicht so oft Leader wäre *g, aber jedesmal als ich geguckt habe war das Menu da,

Rabowke, schicke mir doch bitte mal ne PM mir Deinem Spielenamen, Aluvian ist nicht auffindbar.


----------



## FakeTheFake (15. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

Ich selbst stelle immer "Plündern als Gruppe: Bedarf vor Gier" ein, wenn ich Leader bin. Meiner Meinung nach am gerechtesten. 
Ich bin selbst Priester und könnte jedesmal wieder einen dicken Hals bekommen (obwohl ich inzwischen in Sachen Loot-Fragen schon so einiges gewohnt bin...) wenn nach dem Kampf der Warrior für eine gute Stoffrüstung, die eh schon selten sind, würfelt, nur um sie nachher für ein paar Münzen zu verscherbeln, während ich ihm die ganze Zeit über in der Instanz den Hintern gerettet habe. Am schlimmsten ist das bei "bind on pickup"-Gegenständen, denn dann kann man sie ihm ja nicht mal mehr abkaufen.
Ich versuche daher immer vor einer Instanz zu klären, wie es die Leute mit dem Looten halten und schlage vor, daß man nur für das würfelt, für das man auch Verwendung hat. Sprich, der Warrior würfelt nicht für die Stoffrüstung und ich nicht für das tolle Schwert. Meiner Erfahrung nach klappt das auch wunderbar, wenn man sich vorher mit den Leuten abgesprochen hat und in solch einer Gruppe hatte ich bisher eigentlich noch nie irgendwelche Streitigkeiten wegen des Loots. Im Gegenteil: hat doch mal jemand einen Gegenstand bekommen, den ein anderer besser gebrauchen könnte, dann wurde der ohne eine Gegenleistung zu verlangen an denjenigen abgetreten und umgekehrt.
Das sind für mich die perfekten Gruppen 

Greets
c


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (15. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				FakeTheFake am 15.03.2005 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin selbst Priester und könnte jedesmal wieder einen dicken Hals bekommen (obwohl ich inzwischen in Sachen Loot-Fragen schon so einiges gewohnt bin...) wenn nach dem Kampf der Warrior für eine gute Stoffrüstung, die eh schon selten sind, würfelt, nur um sie nachher für ein paar Münzen zu verscherbeln, während ich ihm die ganze Zeit über in der Instanz den Hintern gerettet habe.



Ich kriege da keinen dicken Hals.

Denn ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch keinen Loot gefunden, den ich direkt gebrauchen konnte. 
Auch die ganzen Lederrüstungen, die man mir zugesteht, weil "ich sie ja als Druide brauchen kann", habe ich eh nur verkauft. 

Wirklich geile, nicht seelengebundene Sachen finde ich normalerweise nicht in MOBS - die lasse ich mir anfertigen oder kaufe sie im AH.

Warum sollte der Krieger also alle Plattenrüstungen bekommen, oder bei Stoffrüstungen nicht würfeln, wenn er sie eh nur verkauft?
Ob er sie verkauft, oder ich - wo ist der Unterschied?
 

(Freilich gilt das alles nicht für gut abgestimmte Gruppen. Da weiß man ja, dass man mit rücksichsvollen Leuten spielt. Mit temporären Groups hat man diese Sicherheit allerdings nicht. Es reicht ein Gierschlund, und der macht alles kaputt.)


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 15.03.2005 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte der Krieger also alle Plattenrüstungen bekommen, oder bei Stoffrüstungen nicht würfeln, wenn er sie eh nur verkauft?
> Ob er sie verkauft, oder ich - wo ist der Unterschied?


Der Unterschied ist der, dass sich die ganzen Grabscher daran gewöhnen, für alles zu würfel. 
In der Hitze des Gefechts (wo eigentlich eh nicht gelootet werden soll, sondern man gefälligst zu kämpfen hat), kann nicht entschieden werden, ob der Stoffie jetzt die Ultra-Robe gebrauchen kann oder ob er sie auch nur verkaufen möchte.
Der Krieger kann seine Platten und schweren Rüstungen verkaufen, die Schamanen ihre Leder und Schweren Rüstungen und die Priester und Magier haben _nur_ ihre Stoffrüstungen. Wenn dann auch noch die Krieger den Stoffies ihre einzige Rüstungsart "wegwürfeln", kommen die nie auf einen grünen Zweig.

Besonders, wenn man so Schlaumeier dabei hat: Der Krieger meint, dass er ja auch Stoffrüstung tragen *könnte*, wieso soll er dafür nicht würfeln dürfen? Wenn der Magier dann aber im Gegenzug für grottige Plattenstiefel die Würfel rollen lässt (die er ja nicht benutzen kann, aber der krieger nicht benutzen _will_), dann hat man  wieder einen riesen Krach und landet womöglich auf mehreren Ignorelisten als "böser" Magier.

Einen besonderen Hass habe ich übrigens auf Hexenmeister, die für ein super Schwert würfel, und es dem Krieger wegschnappen: Hexenmeister _können_ ja Schwerter anlegen, aber wenn der Hexenmeister dann ein besseres Schwert hat, als der Krieger, dann fliegt der Hexenmeister achtkanntig aus der Gruppe und landet seinerseits auf meiner Ignoreliste...


Ich finde, jeder sollte nur für das würfeln, was er mit seinem aktuellen Charakter auch nutzen kann. Viele reden sich ja auch heraus und würfeln für ihre (imaginären oder realen) Zweit- und Drittcharaktere.
Sowas finde ich unfair denen gegenüber, die nur einen Char haben und sich um so mehr über gute Items freuen.


----------



## FakeTheFake (15. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 15.03.2005 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kriege da keinen dicken Hals.
> 
> Denn ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch keinen Loot gefunden, den ich direkt gebrauchen konnte.
> Auch die ganzen Lederrüstungen, die man mir zugesteht, weil "ich sie ja als Druide brauchen kann", habe ich eh nur verkauft.
> ...


Hm, da unterscheiden wir uns. Die besten Rüstungen habe ich bisher in Instanzen gefunden. Von ein paar einzelnen Questbelohnungen mal abgesehen. Aber vielleicht sind die Schneider, die ich kenne, auch einfach noch nicht gut genug  . Im AH schau ich zugegebenermaßen zum Einkauf eher selten vorbei. Meißt verkaufe ich dort nur.



> Warum sollte der Krieger also alle Plattenrüstungen bekommen, oder bei Stoffrüstungen nicht würfeln, wenn er sie eh nur verkauft?
> Ob er sie verkauft, oder ich - wo ist der Unterschied?


Bei einfachen oder meinetwegen auch grünen Gegenständen mag dieses ja noch in Ordnung gehen. Bei blauen oder noch selteneren Gegenständen, die man meist nutzen und nicht verkaufen möchte,  kommt bei diesem Verhalten jedoch schnell Frustration mit ins Spiel. Gerade in Instanzen, wo oft einzigartige Items gedroppt werden. Ich kenne viele Leute (mich eingeschlossen) die Instanzen öfters durchspielen, um an _diesen einen_ Gegenstand zu kommen - und zwar nicht um ihn zu verkaufen, sondern um ihn zu tragen / zu benutzen. Und gerade bei diesen Gegenständen, die eigentlich immer "bind on pickup" sind, ist es ärgerlich, wenn dann plötzlich ein Char mitwürfelt, der mit dem Gegenstand überhaupt nichts anfangen kann (außer ihn zu verkaufen natürlich). Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu Itemfixiert....


----------



## JensR (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

Also bei uns in der Gruppe wird immer Bedarf vor Gier eingestellt. Hat den charmanten Vorteil, dass Questgegenstände, die von jedem einzeln gesammelt werden müssen, schneller bei jedem zusammenkommen und es keine Streitereien deswegen gibt.
Wenn wirklich mal das Würfelsymbol auftaucht, würfele ich sogar nur mit, wenn ich den Gegenstand wirklich brauche, nicht nur um ihn zu verkaufen. Wenn man dann in der Hitze des Gefechts dann trotzdem mal auf das Würfelsymbol gekommen ist, weil einer wieder vor Ablauf der Schlacht gelootet hat und man gewinnt ein Item, dass man nicht braucht und ein anderer ganz dringend, wird´s halt unendgeltlich abgegeben.

Bei Kisten öffnet der, der am nähesten dran ist und die Mitspieler sehen ja dann was drin ist und dann wird verteilt.

Zum Thema Krieger/Heiler: Der Krieger muss nach dem Kampf seine Ausrüstung auch teuer reparieren lassen, wenn er nicht gerade gleichwertige oder bessere Gegenstände gefunden hat. Das kann auch schon mal locker nen halbes Gold kosten, gerade wenn man eine schwierige Instanz hinter sich hat.

Wir regeln dass so, dass alles was an Manatränken usw. abfällt direkt nach dem Looten noch vor dem nächsten Angriff dem Heiler umsonst abgetreten wird.

Gruß,

Jens


----------



## starship (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

ich hab da mal auf dem server malfurion einen spieler namens doom kennengelernt, der stellte als plündermeister ein, und  verschwand dann plötzlich mit der beute. so ist das leben, man wird immer beschissen, meinte er noch kurz vorher.  
ich hab ihn auf die ignorieren liste gesetzt.
der name doom ist leicht zu merken, ihr sollt ihn meiden.


----------



## blue_screen (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

Als ich zum ersten mal nach Gnomeregan ging (damals Paladin lvl27), fand ich ne Gruppe, die erstaunlicherweise nichts gegen meinen lvl hatte. Es hiess, ich soll nur hinten stehen und heilen so viel ich kann. Der Gruppenführer (Krieger lvl 43) sagte uns, wir müssen auf seine Freundin warten, dann kanns los gehen.

In der Instanz angekommen, erklärte er uns die Loot-Regeln: Niemand würfellt für irgend etwas, bevor er es nicht freigibt! Ein- oder zwei mal hatten wir uns vertippt und trotzdem sofort gewürfellt, worauf hin er ziemlich verärgert reagierte. Als wir dann den Boss erledigten und seine Freundin den blauen Umhang an sich riss (niemad sonst würfellte gegen sie), hatte ich das Gefühl, betrogen worden zu sein.

OK, ich hatte meine Quest, der Boss war erledigt und ich spazierte förmlich mit dem Rest der Gruppe durch Gnomeregan; für einen Pala lvl27 eigentlich undenkbar.

ABER, es hatte sich herausgestellt, dass wir (der Rest der Gruppe) nur dazu da waren, um dem Gruppenführer und seiner Freundin zu einem bestimmten Gegenstand zu verhelfen. Sie hätten es sicherlich auch ohne uns geschafft. Trotzdem fände ichs ehrlicher, wenn sie uns am Anfang gesagt hätten, worum es geht.

Soviel zu meinen negativen Erfahrungen. Zu den positiven komme ich vielleicht später noch


----------



## blue_screen (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

In den Instanzen verkaufe ich NIE Gegenstände an meine Mitspieler, die ich MIT ihnen gesammelt habe. Wenn jemand etwas braucht, dann schenke ich es ihm. Das selbe erwarte ich auch von anderen in der Gruppe.

Neulich, blieb ein Schurke bei mir in der Gruppe ohne seinen Dolch. Wir waren so lange drin, dass sich seine Waffen abgenutzt haben und unbrauchbar waren.

Zufälligerweise hatte ich mehrere Waffen in meinem Rucksak, die er brauchen konnte. Hätte ich ihm die verkaufen sollen?


----------



## Vordack (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				blue_screen am 16.03.2005 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> In den Instanzen verkaufe ich NIE Gegenstände an meine Mitspieler, die ich MIT ihnen gesammelt habe. Wenn jemand etwas braucht, dann schenke ich es ihm. Das selbe erwarte ich auch von anderen in der Gruppe.
> 
> Neulich, blieb ein Schurke bei mir in der Gruppe ohne seinen Dolch. Wir waren so lange drin, dass sich seine Waffen abgenutzt haben und unbrauchbar waren.
> 
> Zufälligerweise hatte ich mehrere Waffen in meinem Rucksak, die er brauchen konnte. Hätte ich ihm die verkaufen sollen?



Es kommt ganz darauf an wie sympatisch mir die Mitspieler sidn ob ich Geld/ Gegenwert für etwas verlange. Es denkt ja nicht jeder so wie wir es gerne hätten. Wenn andere etwas schönen finden muss ich auch dafür bezahlen wenn och es haben will (passiert gottseidank ncht häufig, aber es passiert). Um dieses "verlorene" Geld wieder reinzukriegen mache ich es dann genauso bei Leuten die mir nicht unbedingt 100% Sympatisch sind.

Und würfeln tu ich auch für so gut wie alles, aber wenn ich als magier ein cooles Schwert oder so würfele dann frage ich immer ob jemand es brauchen kann.

Ich will schliesslich mit Lvl 40 meinen Mount kaufen *g


----------



## blue_screen (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				starship am 16.03.2005 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da mal auf dem server malfurion einen spieler namens doom kennengelernt, der stellte als plündermeister ein, und  verschwand dann plötzlich mit der beute. so ist das leben, man wird immer beschissen, meinte er noch kurz vorher.
> ich hab ihn auf die ignorieren liste gesetzt.
> der name doom ist leicht zu merken, ihr sollt ihn meiden.


Ich finde es generell abschäulich, wenn man hier die Namen der Charaktäre aus dem Spiel nennt!   

Jeder kann jeden für irgendetwas anklagen und an den Pranger stellen, nur weil ihm, zum Beispiel, sein Helm im Spiel nicht gefällt. Ich sage nicht, dass das der Fall mit dir ist, und es kann gut sein, dass sich die Situation genau so abgespielt hat. Trotzdem, Spieler in irgend welchen Foren beim Namen zu nennen ist recht mies und geht nicht in Ordnung.

mfg


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				blue_screen am 16.03.2005 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Instanz angekommen, erklärte er uns die Loot-Regeln: Niemand würfellt für irgend etwas, bevor er es nicht freigibt! Ein- oder zwei mal hatten wir uns vertippt und trotzdem sofort gewürfellt, worauf hin er ziemlich verärgert reagierte. Als wir dann den Boss erledigten und seine Freundin den blauen Umhang an sich riss (niemad sonst würfellte gegen sie), hatte ich das Gefühl, betrogen worden zu sein.


Sowas kenne ich auch.
In mehreren Instanzen würfelten zwei wohl befreundete Leute zusammen: was der eine gewann, aber nicht brauchte, bekam der andere, und umgekehrt.
Ich habe dann bei einem Mal noch gewartet, bis wir uns bis kurz vorm Herod befanden und bin dann als einziger Heiler nach Hause teleportiert.

Instanzen macht man einmal wegen den Quests und dann nochmal wegen den Items, und wenn ich da nicht dieselbe Chance habe, wie die anderen, dann frage ich mich, weshalb ich da meine Zeit verschwenden soll.


----------



## blue_screen (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



> Und würfeln tu ich auch für so gut wie alles, aber wenn ich als magier ein cooles Schwert oder so würfele dann frage ich immer ob jemand es brauchen kann.


Ja, aber fragst du weil du verkaufen willst oder weil du es weitergeben willst?


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 16.03.2005 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> In mehreren Instanzen würfelten zwei wohl befreundete Leute zusammen: was der eine gewann, aber nicht brauchte, bekam der andere, und umgekehrt.
> Ich habe dann bei einem Mal noch gewartet, bis wir uns bis kurz vorm Herod befanden und bin dann als einziger Heiler nach Hause teleportiert.
> 
> Instanzen macht man einmal wegen den Quests und dann nochmal wegen den Items, und wenn ich da nicht dieselbe Chance habe, wie die anderen, dann frage ich mich, weshalb ich da meine Zeit verschwenden soll.



LOL - die haben sich sicher schwarz geärgert.
 

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, was Du den beiden konkret vorwirfst.
Inwiefern "würfelten sie zusammen"? 
Es kommt nicht rüber, was Du damit eigentlich sagen willst.

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass Deine Maßnahme aus irgend einem Grund gerechtfertigt war - auch wenn sie hart war. 

Eigentlich ne gut Idee, Gierschlunde auf diese Weise zu bestrafen, aber es hat nur dann einen Effekt, wenn Du den Mitspielern erklärst, warum.
Sonst denken sie, DU hast alles Quests erledigt, die Du brauchtest, und lässt deswegen die Gruppe im Stich.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Vordack am 15.03.2005 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder Gegen Jeden: alle können alle Leichen looten, es wird nie gewürfelt
> Reihum: Es wird Reihum gelootet, es wird nie gewürfelt
> Plündern als Gruppe: Es wird Reihum gelootet, wertvolle Gegenstände werden ausgewürfelt wer was bekommt
> Plündermeister: Der Gruppenanführer lootet alles und verteilt es nachs seinem ermessen



Die Auflistung ist leider sehr falsch.

- Zum Einen wird auch bei "Reihum" und "Jeder gegen Jeden" natürlich um seltene Gegenstände gewürftelt, wenn Würfeln eingestellt ist. 
Die Würfeln-Einstellung legt man völlig separat von der Plündern-Einstellung fest.

- Zum Anderen ist "Plündern als Gruppe" eben nicht wie "Reihum + Würfeln".
Bei "Plündern als Gruppe" ist es vielmehr so, dass völlig unberechenbar mal einer, mal zwei und manchmal auch drei Mitglieder sich den Loot nehmen dürften.
Leider wird nirgendwo beschrieben, nach welchen Regeln das läuft.
Derjenige der vorne dran steht, ist dabei aber wieder im Vorteil.

Nur "Reihum" gewährt also wirkliche Gerechtigkeit / Chancengleichheit.


----------



## Vordack (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*


Die Auflistung ist leider sehr falsch.

- Zum Einen wird auch bei "Reihum" und "Jeder gegen Jeden" natürlich um seltene Gegenstände gewürftelt, wenn Würfeln eingestellt ist. 
Die Würfeln-Einstellung legt man völlig separat von der Plündern-Einstellung fest.

- Zum Anderen ist "Plündern als Gruppe" eben nicht wie "Reihum + Würfeln".
Bei "Plündern als Gruppe" ist es vielmehr so, dass völlig unberechenbar mal einer, mal zwei und manchmal auch drei Mitglieder sich den Loot nehmen dürften.
Leider wird nirgendwo beschrieben, nach welchen Regeln das läuft.
Derjenige der vorne dran steht, ist dabei aber wieder im Vorteil.

Nur "Reihum" gewährt also wirkliche Gerechtigkeit / Chancengleichheit. [/quote]

Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren *g

Meine Auflistung war nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen aufgestellt.

Also ist Plündern als Gruppe eigentlich blöd, ab jetzt wir immer auf Reihum gestellt. Abert trotzdem kommt es mir so vor als ob bei Plündern Reihum die Würfel nicht erscheinen, da achte ich heute Abend mal drauf.

Plündern als Gruppe verstehe ich so daß halt bei besonderen Items gewürfelt wird damit man absprechen kann wer welche besonderen bekommt.

Reihum würde ich wie ich geschrieben habe so verstehen daß es strikt Reihum ist, ohne Würfeln.

Wie gesagt, ich achte ab jetzt besonders drauf und wenn ich doch Recht hatte dann... *g

Aber halt mir wenigstens zu gute daß ich Plündermeister 

edit: komisch, ich habe immer auf Reihum gestellt wenn mir das Würfeln auf den Senkel ging und ich meine es hat funtioniert *g


----------



## Vordack (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

@Tom

bevor Du mich hier hinstellst als ob ich nicht wüsste wovon ich spreche würde ich mir auch sicher sein *g   

Hier Zitate aus dem offizielen Forum:

Zum Thema Plündern als Gruppe:



> Wie gesagt, es geht reihum, soweit ist richtig. Ausnahmen sind folgende:
> - Gegenstände um die gewürfelt werden, dies sind meist alle magischen Gegenstände (je nach Einstellung). Wenn derjendige der den Wurf gewinnt keinen Platz im Inventar hat kann jeder das Item looten (rechtfertigt aber einen Rauswurf aus der Gruppe).
> - Körper welche der Lootberechigte schonmal gelootet aber nicht leergeräumt hat, da kann jeder alles looten was noch drin ist.
> - Aus Körpern in welchen Questgegenstände drin sind welche der Lootberechtigte nicht (mehr) braucht kann jeder der den Questgegenstand noch braucht sowohl den Questgegenstand als auch das Gels rauslooten, aber nichts sonst.
> ...





> Ihr greift einen Gegner mit 3 Mobs an.
> Jetzt kann jeder von euch ein Mob looten.
> Ein Mitspieler von dir gefällt das Loot aber nicht und lässt es zurück, in dem Moment erhalten die anderen aus der Gruppe zugriff auf das Loot.





> Geld kann jeder looten.
> Der Rest wird reihum verteilt (d.h. die Lootrechte für den Rest).



Die nächsten drei gehören zusammen:


> So ganz verstehe ich das immer noch nicht.
> 
> Wir sind zu dritt.
> Töten einen Mob - den kann Spieler 1 looten.
> ...





> nö weil bei reihum nicht gewürfelt wird *glaub





> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Q u o t e:
> nö weil bei reihum nicht gewürfelt wird *glaub
> 
> ...





So, noch mehr:


> Wehrte Mitstreiter,
> 
> das Gruppenlooten ist meiner Meinung nach am
> fairsten, und es geht so:
> ...





> Du sprichst von Looten als Gruppe, nicht von Reihum. Bei Reihum wird nicht gewürfelt



Es gibt nur einen der folgendes sagt:



> ich hab grundsätzlich looten reihum und da wird auch ständig gewürfelt (für die besseren items)...



und der ist lvl 1 *g Vielleicht hat er sich getäuscht.


EDIT: Setzt WoW vielleicht defaultmäßig Würfeln auf aus wenn man Reihum anwählt und mann muss es erst wieder aktivieren wenn man es wünscht?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 16.03.2005 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, was Du den beiden konkret vorwirfst.
> Inwiefern "würfelten sie zusammen"?
> Es kommt nicht rüber, was Du damit eigentlich sagen willst.


Genau weiss ichs nicht mehr, weils in irgendeiner Beta war.

Einer der beiden war Magier, der andere Schurke, ich selber war Schamane.

Der Magier hat zB auch für Lederrüstungen gewürfelt, die er ja nicht nutzen kann, der Schurke schon; oder aber auch für Alchimierezepte (Schurke war wie ich Alchimist).
Als Schamane stand ich zwar kurz davor, schwere Rüstung tragen zu können, aber ein Ledergurt mit +9 Intellekt und +irgendwas Willenskraft bringt mehr, als ein Schwere Rüstungs-Gurt mit mehr Rüstungsschutz und wenigen schlechten Attributsboni.

D.h. der Schurke hatte eine höhere Chance an Drops zu kommen, als ich es hatte, weil der Magier für den Schurken mitwürfelte. Ich habe nicht nur gegen den Schurken würfeln müssen, sondern zusätzlich noch gegen den Magier - 2 gegen 1.

Genauso verhielt es sich mit Dingen, die der Schurke für den Magier erwürfelte. Neben dem Magier als Schneider war noch ein Priester mit demselben Beruf dabei. Der Schurke würfelte dann auch zusammen mit dem Magier gegen den Priester.


----------



## blue_screen (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



> ich hab grundsätzlich looten reihum und da wird auch ständig gewürfelt (für die besseren items)...





> und der ist lvl 1 *g Vielleicht hat er sich getäuscht.


Sein Level sagt im offiziellen Forum gar nichts aus. Mittlerweile sollte jedem bekannt sein, dass das ofizielle Forum nicht richtig funktioniert, und dass sich nicht jeder Spieler normal anmelden kann, sondern das viele einen Fun-Charakter erstellen müssen, um im Forum schreiben zu können.

Zum Thema: Ich glaube auch, dass das Würfelln automatisch abgestellt wird, sobald man Reihum ausgewählt hat.


----------



## Vordack (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				blue_screen am 16.03.2005 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > ich hab grundsätzlich looten reihum und da wird auch ständig gewürfelt (für die besseren items)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@blue, kalr ist mir das bekannt, man kann ja z.B. auch einen Char anmelden und 3 andere spielen, das *g sollte einen nicht ernst gemeinten Kommentar kennzeichnen, aber zumThema:

20 Leuts sagen es wird nicht gewürfelt, einer sagt es wird.

Danke das Du mir zustimmst *g


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Vordack am 16.03.2005 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> @Tom
> 
> bevor Du mich hier hinstellst als ob ich nicht wüsste wovon ich spreche würde ich mir auch sicher sein *g



Hallo Vordack,

so wie ich es hingeschrieben habe, ist es aber korrekt.
Die Zitate aus dem offiziellen Forum sind *nicht richtig*.

Meine Beobachtung, dass bei "Plündern als Gruppe" in vielen Fällen auch mehrere Partymitglieder den Leichnam plündern können, ist real.

Wohlgemerkt: NICHT nacheinander - sondern der Leichnahm "glitzert" gleichzeitig für mehrere Spieler. (Wie bei "Jeder gegen jeden").
Ich kann leider nicht sagen, in welcher Häufigkeit da vorkommt.
Ich schätze, bei ca. 1 von 5 Mobs ... und zwar ganz egal, ob was Grünes oder Blaues drin ist oder nicht.

"Plündern als Gruppe" kann also kein Reihum-System sein, sondern muss irgend ein Misch-Model aus den anderen sein.


----------



## Vordack (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

Hi Tom,

das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dazu diese Beiträge:



> ansonsten hab ich beim grploot auch schon bemerkt das 2 das gleiche vieh looten konnten *schulterzuck





> - Aus Körpern in welchen Questgegenstände drin sind welche der Lootberechtigte nicht (mehr) braucht kann jeder der den Questgegenstand noch braucht sowohl den Questgegenstand als auch das Gels rauslooten, aber nichts sonst.





> Geld kann jeder looten.
> Der Rest wird reihum verteilt (d.h. die Lootrechte für den Rest).



Bei Plündern als Gruppe habe ich es auch oft daß dieses Glietzern da ist, aber wenn ich looten will dann steht da so was wie "Sie sind nicht berechtigt".

Dieses würde ja die Theorie mit dem Geld unterstützen, es blinkt weil ich das Geld looten kann, aber nachdem das Geld weg ist habe ich für den Rest keine Rechte mehr.

Questitems kann natürlich jeder in der Gruppe looten.


----------



## JackSparrow (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 15.03.2005 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> .....Es reicht ein Gierschlund, und der macht alles kaputt.



Ha... wo ich diese Aussage lese, muss ich mich hier jetzt mal ausheulen.  Ich habe folgendes auch schon im wow-europe.com-Forum geschrieben:

Wir waren (zu viert) in einer Instanz unterwegs (Kral von R.), und beim Kampf gegen einen Endgegner (ohne minor mobs, oder wie man die nennen will) bin ich (Krieger) kurz vor dessen Tod selber als einziger der Gruppe gestorben. Meinen Geist hatte ich noch nicht freigelassen, also habe ich noch um das Item (blaue 1H-Axt, 24,0 dmgps) mitgewürfelt. Ich hatte (und das stimmt wirklich) eine 100, also sollte eigentlich mir das Item gehören. Weil ich aber tot war, hat sich derjenige mit der zweihöchsten Zahl die Waffe gekrallt (ein Schamane!!) und sie dann natürlich nicht mehr rausgerückt.
Das war die bisher einzige Begebenheit, über die ich mich vorm WoW-Bildschirm bisher maßlos aufgeregt habe, denn sowas (ich würd sagen: virtueller Diebstahl) muss ja wohl in einem Spiel echt nicht sein.    
Was sagt ihr dazu, bzw habt ihr schonmal ähnliches erlebt??

Greetings...
Jack Sparrow


----------



## Vordack (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				JackSparrow am 16.03.2005 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Tom_Borovskis am 15.03.2005 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde ich als Auslegungssache sehen. Wenn das Monster an dem Du gestorben bist es gedroppt hat nachdem Du Tod warst (was ja der Fall war), dann würde ich dem Spiel rechtgeben. Es ist genauso wenn man eine Quest erfüllt (z.B. BEschaffe irgendeinen Kopf), wäre doch Doof wenn man im Kampf stirbt und trotzdem den Kopf erhält.

*Und seit wann können Tote würfeln?* Sonst könnt ja jeder Schwächling der schenll stirbt einfach so lange sich nicht wiederbeleben bis die anderen die Monster killen und immer mitwürfeln oder bei Reihum das Zeug kassieren was ighm zustehen würde wenn er noch lebt.

Wenn es allerdings ein Gegenstand ist von einem Viech daß ihr gekillt habt als Du noch am Leben warst fände ich es unfair. 


Also ich finde es richtig und Blizzard amüsiert sich wohl gerade über Deine Mail   

Nichts für ungut,


----------



## JackSparrow (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Vordack am 16.03.2005 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> *Und seit wann können Tote würfeln?*



Tja, das weiss ich auch nicht, aber es war definitiv so, dass ich auch mitwürfeln konnte, obwohl schon tot. Aber mal im Ernst: warum bin ich denn gestorben? Wie gesagt, wir haben NUR gegen diesen Boss gekämpft, ich bin gestorben, weil ich als einziger angegriffen wurde. Ausserdem hatte der Gegener vielleicht noch 10-15% LP, als es mich erwischt hat.
Warum sollte ich also kein Recht auf das gedroppte Item haben? *aufreg***

Wie sieht es denn mit Questggst aus? Im gleichen Fall: hätte ich einen Qggst vom Gegner bekommen?


----------



## Gorthaur (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				JackSparrow am 16.03.2005 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 16.03.2005 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn er die Axt selber benutzen konnte, dann kann man nicht viel sagen. Hast einfach Pech gehabt. Falls er sie nicht brauchen konnte und sie nur fürs AH oder noch besser nen Händler wollte, würd ich mir gut überlegen, ob ich mit dem nochmals in ne Instanz gehen will. Wenn er mal nach Hilfe fragt, kannst ja antworten, "Ja , für eine 1H-Axt mit 24,0 dmgp/s ".

Für den Questgegenstand müsstest du afaik auch wieder zu deiner Leiche zurück und Wiederbeleben. Erst dann kannst du Plündern. Bei den Töte-XY-Missionen reicht es imho wenn man in der Gruppe dabei ist. Egal ob tot oder lebend.

ps: Hatt er die Axt wenigstens gleich angelegt?


----------



## blue_screen (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



> Bei Plündern als Gruppe habe ich es auch oft daß dieses Glietzern da ist, aber wenn ich looten will dann steht da so was wie "Sie sind nicht berechtigt".
> 
> Dieses würde ja die Theorie mit dem Geld unterstützen, es blinkt weil ich das Geld looten kann, aber nachdem das Geld weg ist habe ich für den Rest keine Rechte mehr.
> 
> Questitems kann natürlich jeder in der Gruppe looten.


Es könnte ja auch sein, dass der erste, der gelootet hat (ich hasse dieses Wort), einfach nicht alles aufnehmen wollte, was da drin war, und dann kommt automatisch der nächste dran.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				JackSparrow am 16.03.2005 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir waren (zu viert) in einer Instanz unterwegs (Kral von R.), und beim Kampf gegen einen Endgegner (ohne minor mobs, oder wie man die nennen will) bin ich (Krieger) kurz vor dessen Tod selber als einziger der Gruppe gestorben.



Off-Topic:
In Gruppen, die ich heile, sterben die Tanks nicht. 
Außer sie laufen hitzköpfig aus meiner Reichweite raus - aber dann haben sie es ja quasi verdient.


----------



## blue_screen (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 16.03.2005 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> JackSparrow am 16.03.2005 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich müsstest du schauen, dass DU in ihrer Nähe bist, und nicht umgekehrt. Denn, es ist etwas schwierig und umständlich im Kampf und bei laufenden Monstern nach hinten zu schauen


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				blue_screen am 16.03.2005 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Tom_Borovskis am 16.03.2005 16:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das war eigentlich mehr so als witzige Bemerkung gedacht.
 

Aber wenn Du schon darauf antwortest:
Da ich meist Hauptheiler unter vier Kampfcharakteren bin, macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn, dass die anderen in meiner Nähe zusammen bleiben.
So war das gemeint.

Da ich immer bei der Rumpfgruppe bleibe, begeht jemand, der z.B: in Instanzen alleine "Ausflüge" in einen anderen Raum unternimmt, quasi Selbstmord. Solche Leute gibt es zuhauf.
Aber das kann ich nicht ändern, da ich nicht gleichzeitig in zwei Räumen sein kann.


----------



## blue_screen (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 16.03.2005 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> blue_screen am 16.03.2005 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich hast du auch mein Smile bemerkt   

Mit den Räumen hast du Recht. Wenn Mitspieler alleine in irgend welche Räume einmarschieren, ist die Sache klar: kommen die lebend raus - Glück gehabt; sonst - Pech gehabt und selbst Schuld.


----------



## Mainson (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

Die Plündern einstellung ist bei mir meist Gruppenabhängig.

Ich würfle nur für besonders wertvolle Gegenstände, Gegenstände welche ich selbst gebrauchen kann und für Rezepte/Pläne/Plaupausen etc.

Wenn ich mit Mitgliedern meiner Gilde oder Freunden unterwegs bin, wird es von allen so gehandhabt, das Rohstoffe und rare Gegenstände derjenige bekommt, welcher sie am besten gebrauchen kann. Wer etwas nicht gebrauchen kann würfelt auch nicht.

Mit fremden Spielern bin ich eigentlich eher wenig unterwegs, handhabe es aber ähnlich. Dort würfle ich aber ab und an auch mal für einen seltenen Gegenstand, den ich zwar selbst nicht, dafür aber ein Gildenmitglied/Freund gebrauchen könnte. Wenn mal ein anderer Spieler einen seltenen Rohstoff bekommt ,welchen ich zum Schmieden gebrauchen kann, kaufe ich ihn demjenigen zu einem Preis, der zwischen dem durchschnittlichen Auktions- und Verkaufspreis liegt, ab.

Da ich erst lvl 32 bin, aber bereits nahezu den maximalen Schmiedelevel und einen Kontostand von über 500 Gold habe, habe ich momentan eigentlich keine Geldsorgen und bin daher nicht auf den Verkauf von Gegenständen angewiesen.


----------



## JackSparrow (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Gorthaur am 16.03.2005 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: Hatt er die Axt wenigstens gleich angelegt?



Nee, vorm Ausloggen (war 3 Uhr morgens  ) nicht, aber ich hatte die beiden (das 



Spoiler



zensiert


 und ne Freundin, rennen immer zu zweit rum) noch auf meiner Friends-List, gesehen dass sie am nächsten Tag in Orgrimmar waren, schnell mit 2t-Charakter eingeloggt und tatsächlich entdeckt. Da hatte er die Waffe dann natürlich angelegt. Hab sogar nen Screenshot, wer sehen will, o-Mail an mich    

Naja egal, soll er mit meiner Axt rumrennen, ich kenn ja die Wahrheit  
So, Ende Gelände, Sub-Topic *closed*


----------



## Dark-Star (16. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

Etwas ähnliches habe ich in Gnormregan erlebt,
da hatte ich den höchsten Wurf für ein blaues Item und einer 
(der ohnehin alles an sich genommen hat was nur ging) 
fragte mich ob er das Item haben könne
und noch bevor ich antworten konnte, hatte er es an sich genommen,
was 1. unverschämt war und wo ich mich 2. bis heute frage, 
wie er das gemacht hat 
(sollte ja eigentlich gar nicht gehen: Plündern als Gruppe).

ich spiele auch immer mit anderen Leuten 
und normalerweise haben wir Plündern als Gruppe eingestellt,
nur wenn es um "Aufhebequests" geht, spiele ich normalerweise mit
Bedarf vor Gier, da das für alle schneller geht.

Grundsätzlich würfle ich nicht für Sachen die ich nicht brauchen kann,
ausser etwas anderes wurde abgesprochen.
Aber als Lederer, Kürschner hat man schon,
wie Tom Borovskis schon sagte mit Alchemie und Kräuterkunde,
einen Nachteil, da ich bis jetzt noch nie etwas für meinen Beruf,
ausser natürlich Muster, looten konnte.
Evtl. sollte man das durch einen Geldbetrag am Ende ausgleichen
oder für alles würfeln dürfen was zu den Berufen gehört
und es danach dann untereinander günstig verkaufen.


----------



## Vordack (17. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

Zum Thema können tote würfeln meinte ich es eher so, wenn Du Tot warst als das Monster gestorben ist finde ich es richtig daß das Programm Deinen Wurf nicht hat zählen lassen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (17. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Dark-Star am 16.03.2005 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas ähnliches habe ich in Gnormregan erlebt,
> da hatte ich den höchsten Wurf für ein blaues Item und einer
> (der ohnehin alles an sich genommen hat was nur ging)
> fragte mich ob er das Item haben könne
> ...


Wenn du beim Würfeln gewinnst, aber dein Inventar voll ist und du das Item nicht aufheben kannst, bekommt es der nächste, der den Kadaver plündert.


----------



## Kjaskar (17. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Vordack am 17.03.2005 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema können tote würfeln meinte ich es eher so, wenn Du Tot warst als das Monster gestorben ist finde ich es richtig daß das Programm Deinen Wurf nicht hat zählen lassen.



Man kann als Totet würfeln und bekommt normalerweise auch das Item. Das habe ich selbst schon erlebt. Und das ist auch richtig so, denn wenn der Krieger stirbt, dann ist das normalerweise der Fehler des Heilers, umgekehrt ist der Tod des Heilers normalerweise durch Fehlverhalten des Tanks entstanden. WoW ist ein Gruppenspiel und wen jemand in der Gruppe stirbt dann ist es meistens nicht die Schuld eines einzelnen.

Bei mir war es so, daß wir einen Paladin dabei hatten als Heiler. Das hatte auch ganz gut geklappt, aber beim Endgegener hat er nur sich selbst geheilt und den Rest der Gruppe ist gestorben. Das hatte er in der Hoffnung gemacht, dann die Items absahnen zu können. Zum Glück konnten wir auch würfeln und er hat kein einziges Item des Endgegners bekommen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (17. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Kjaskar am 17.03.2005 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 17.03.2005 08:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der Shadowfang-Instanz bei Mr. Arugal war es anders:
Nur einer der beiden Schurke überlebte (der Rest ging Hopps *g*) und durfte als einziger für den Meteor Shard-Dolch würfeln.


----------



## Kjaskar (18. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 17.03.2005 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> der Shadowfang-Instanz bei Mr. Arugal war es anders:
> Nur einer der beiden Schurke überlebte (der Rest ging Hopps *g*) und durfte als einziger für den Meteor Shard-Dolch würfeln.



Haben die anderen ihren Geist frei gelassen? Ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts ein, warum die Toten mal würfeln dürfen und mal nicht.


----------



## firewalker2k (18. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

Hmmm.. Normal gibt man Gegenstände auch den Leuten, die sie brauchen.. Und würfelt bei Gegenständen, die beim Aufheben gebunden werden, nicht mit, wenn sie einer aus der Gruppe brauchen könnte..

Mir schon passiert als Magier, dass man mal nen blauen Stab findet, der eben beim Aufheben gebunden wird und sämtliche Noobs mitwürfeln (die den nicht gebrauchen können..) -_-


----------



## Moemo (18. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				firewalker2k am 18.03.2005 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm.. Normal gibt man Gegenstände auch den Leuten, die sie brauchen.. Und würfelt bei Gegenständen, die beim Aufheben gebunden werden, nicht mit, wenn sie einer aus der Gruppe brauchen könnte..
> 
> Mir schon passiert als Magier, dass man mal nen blauen Stab findet, der eben beim Aufheben gebunden wird und sämtliche Noobs mitwürfeln (die den nicht gebrauchen können..) -_-



Ich würfle bei allem mit, mir ist es völlig egal, ob ich den Gegenstand brauche  oder nicht, denn dann verkaufe ich sie immer, hab auch keine feste Gruppen...,
bei Truhen würfeln wir immer in der Gruppe, wer sie öffnen darf(/random 100).


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Moemo am 18.03.2005 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würfle bei allem mit, mir ist es völlig egal, ob ich den Gegenstand brauche  oder nicht, denn dann verkaufe ich sie immer, hab auch keine feste Gruppen...,


Vielleicht haben wir hier schon den Grund gefunden, weshalb du noch keine feste Gruppe gefunden hast. 
Grabscher kann ich auch nicht leiden...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Kjaskar am 18.03.2005 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 17.03.2005 19:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zumindest der andere Schurke und ich schwebten noch über unseren Körpern.


----------



## Moemo (18. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 18.03.2005 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 18.03.2005 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Gruppenmitglieder variieren aber immer...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Moemo am 18.03.2005 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 18.03.2005 11:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, eben...


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (18. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 18.03.2005 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 18.03.2005 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm ... also ich würde schon eine feste Gruppe mit ihm bilden, vorausgesetzt natürlich er spielt gut. 
Ich kann ihn nämlich gut verstehen. Mitzuwürfeln macht auch Spaß und bringt Spannung. 
Um einen blauen Gegenstand zu würfeln ist einfach cool - man liegt mit 37 Würfelpunkten vor drei anderen Spielern - und einer muss noch Würfeln. Wird er 38 oder mehr würfeln? Wieviel wird der Gegenstand dann wohl einbringen? Ein Goldstück vielleicht sogar?
Spannung pur.

... und um was Anderes geht es in einem Spiel ja eh nicht.
Ein bisschen Spaß haben, oder?


----------



## NetKilla (18. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 18.03.2005 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 18.03.2005 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich in ner Gruppe spiel ist würfeln Pflicht. Bin zwar Nahkämpfer und würde ohne würfeln sicherlich mehr plündern als ein Fernkämpfer der hinten steht, aber es gibt immer wieder Spezis, die erstmal ne Kisten aufmachen obwohl der Rest der Gruppe noch mit den Gegnern zu tun hat. Ist einfach viel gerechter. Gegenstände die brauchbar sind geb ich natürlich an das Gruppenmitglied weiter was es braucht, d.h. er braucht es zum Benutzen und nicht zum Verkaufen. Ansonsten kann ich das Silber auch sehr dringend gebrauchen. Reparaturkosten für nen Pala sind nämlich "etwas" höher als von nen Magier.


----------



## firewalker2k (18. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 18.03.2005 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Um einen blauen Gegenstand zu würfeln ist einfach cool - man liegt mit 37 Würfelpunkten vor drei anderen Spielern - und einer muss noch Würfeln. Wird er 38 oder mehr würfeln? Wieviel wird der Gegenstand dann wohl einbringen? Ein Goldstück vielleicht sogar?
> Spannung pur.
> 
> ... und um was Anderes geht es in einem Spiel ja eh nicht.
> Ein bisschen Spaß haben, oder?



Naja, ich sehe da nur den arroganten, egoistischen Spieler dahinter, der sich einfach nicht sozial benimmt.


----------



## kaioshin (18. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*

leute die für items würfeln die ein anderer aus der gruppe nötiger hätte (z.B. ein krieger würfelt für nen zauberstab den ein magier brauchen könnte) fliegen bei mir normalerweise hochkant aus der gruppe. auch in instanzen  wird das so gehandhabt. probleme gabs bisher keine. 

folgendes ist mir vor einigen tagen in gnomeregan passiert. der endboss droppt ne geile axt die bind on pickup ist. ich freu mich wie n schnitzel und würfel. ein magier würfelt auch und gewinnt das teil. seine ausrede: "ist für nen kollegen". der honk hat net bemerkt, dass es bind on pickup ist -.-
sein bruder der per zufall auch in der gruppe war, hat ihn dann ordentlich beschimpft ^^


----------



## Gorthaur (18. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				kaioshin am 18.03.2005 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> folgendes ist mir vor einigen tagen in gnomeregan passiert. der endboss droppt ne geile axt die bind on pickup ist. ich freu mich wie n schnitzel und würfel. ein magier würfelt auch und gewinnt das teil. seine ausrede: *"ist für nen kollegen"*. der honk hat net bemerkt, dass es bind on pickup ist -.-
> sein bruder der per zufall auch in der gruppe war, hat ihn dann ordentlich beschimpft ^^



Na Toll, das lese ich am liebsten. Mit dem Spruch allein hatt er sich schon als Rauswurfkandidat beworben. Er kann es dann ja mit seinem Kollegen nochmals versuchen.  
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass es Leute gibt, die noch nicht wirklich die Bedeutung des Wortes "Gruppe" erkannt haben.
Ganz geil finde ich auch die Typen, die noch für ihren Zweitchar mitsammeln.
Macht richtig Laune denen zu ihrem Vermögen zu verhelfen.  

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man sich in einer Gruppe sozial verhält und auch anderen mal den Vortritt lässt, man schnell mal reich mit guten Waffen etc. beschenkt wird und öffters mal angefragt wird, ob man Gegenstand XY gut brauchen kann.
Ist vieleicht auch ein wenig Serverabhängig.


----------



## blue_screen (18. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Gorthaur am 18.03.2005 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> kaioshin am 18.03.2005 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist eher umgekehrt: Ich verhalte mich "sozial", teile die Gegenstände an Bedürftige aus und sehe zu, wie die anderen keinen Platz mehr in ihrem Inventar haben, weil sie alles einsackten, was sie mitnehmen konnten. Einmal ist es sogar passiert, dass einer die Gruppe verliess, weil er Zitat: seine Gegenstände los werden muss, Zitat Ende.

Ja, ich kann Thomas verstehen. Wenn man nicht in einer festen Gruppe spielt, mit den Leuten, die man kennt, hat man keine Chance. Man läuft gegen die Windmühlen, sozusagen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. März 2005)

*AW: Plündern als Gruppe: Eure persönliche Loot-Philosophie*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 18.03.2005 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 18.03.2005 11:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, wie bereits erwähnt, wenn du deinen Spass daraus ziehst, den anderen ihre Sachen wegzuwürfeln, die du gar nicht nutzen kannst/willst, der andere aber schon bzw will, weil der Würfelgegenstand besser ist als seiner, dann sag mal deinen Server und deinen Spielnamen an, damit ich nicht aus Versehen mit dir eine Gruppe bilde... 

Ich weiss schon, dass Rücksicht und Nettigkeit besonders auf PvP-Servern nicht gerade gross geschrieben wird wenn Mitlgieder verschiedener Fraktionen aufeinanderstossen, aber wenn man sich noch innerhalb der eigenen Fraktion gegenseitig in die Pfanne haut, weil es jemandem Spass macht (evtl dem anderen nicht :o ?! ), dann läuft da doch was nicht ganz richtig. 

Es gibt für mich diverse Regeln, die ich mir selber ausgedacht habe bzw die sich rein "menschlich" von selber aufdrängen (sollten), die bei nicht Einhaltung zum Ignorieren eines Spielers führen können.
Und das sind nichtmal strenge, "böse" Regeln, sondern nur ein paar gar nicht mal so abwegige Verhaltensgrundsätze, wie etwa "Bedarf vor Gier" beim Würfeln oder kein Angreifen von gegnerischen Spielern, wenn sie flüchten oder anderweitig beschäftigt sind (soweit sie PvP aktiviert haben, was doch recht häufig vorkommt).


----------

